# Packaging a rocking chair for shipping: A how-to somewhere?



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't even recall if it was a video or a print piece, but somewhere I've seen this.

I looking for someone with a similar feeling but a much better memory.

Thanks kindly,

Lee


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I seem to recall there was a bit in Sam Maloof's book on
crating.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Home run, Loren!

Page 71 of the Maloof coffee table book. Not a lot there, but enough to give me confidence to proceed. Thanks for your veracious memory.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

some on line research hope it helps.






here's how another chair company does theirs.
We crate rocking chairs, accessories, and some dining chairs for shipment. We wrap them in bubble wrap and put them in two heavy cardboard boxes, one telescoped over the other. Dense foam blocks glued to the inner box at the contact points protect those points and make a snug fit. We add corner protectors and reinforce the bottoms and tops. Our crates will protect the furniture from very rough handling and negligence.

another take on it
http://www.ehow.com/how_5592525_ship-rocking-chair.html


----------

